# Murcia Drinking Water



## expatcanary (Apr 19, 2017)

Hi

We are planning a move to the Murcia area, costal.

I have heard that you can drink the tap water. Is this true.

We have a water filter at the moment.

Thanks :


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

expatcanary said:


> Hi
> 
> We are planning a move to the Murcia area, costal.
> 
> ...


I don't know anywhere in Spain where you can't drink the tap water. I drink bottled in Bilbao because I don't like the taste, but it's safe to drink. A long time ago you couldn't drink the tap water in tarragona, but now you can.
Save​


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

PW is right. Tap water is safe to drink everywhere on the mainland - unless there is accidental contamination in which case you will be informed by the town hall and alternative water supplies will be laid on (just as in the UK). Not a common occurrence.

Interesting that the idea that it's not safe to drink the water is still hanging around. Back in the 70s, when mass tourism got going, people used to drink too much alcohol and lie in the sun all day - then blame the water when they felt ill!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Really, I won't drink the tap water here. The ppm is far too high and that is after using a Brita. Jug. Get a RO filter and a salt filter then I would but the water quality is not very good at all. It has even been subject to an eu investigation. That said every area is different but it is wise to check it out first.

There are numerous articles on the Web, just type tap water Spain in to google.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here's another thread on the same subject
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/850042-tap-bottled-water.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Really, I won't drink the tap water here. The ppm is far too high and that is after using a Brita. Jug. Get a RO filter and a salt filter then I would but the water quality is not very good at all. It has even been subject to an eu investigation. That said every area is different but it is wise to check it out first.
> 
> There are numerous articles on the Web, just type tap water Spain in to google.


But there's a difference between not tasting nice and not being safe to drink.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes I know and it has nothing to do with the taste. It isn't safe, that thread that Pesky linked to you can see my views change as I did more research into it. I even went out of.my way to buy various testing kits and the conclusion I have come to is that without appropriate filtration then you probably shouldn't be drinking the water here. And even with filters there is still the potential trihalomethane issue.

It is a known issue in this area of Alicante, there is plenty of info about it. As for Murcia I can't say but here It is not good.


----------



## expatcanary (Apr 19, 2017)

Thanks everyone I probably will just use for tea and veg and drink bottled or fruit juices.

Always good to have various comparisons.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't the EU insist on certain criteria regarding drinking water. Most of my acquaintances drink water from the tap here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

expatcanary said:


> Thanks everyone I probably will just use for tea and veg and drink bottled or fruit juices.
> 
> Always good to have various comparisons.


I'm not sure if it's a requirement to do so, but most water companies publish the info about the results of regular quality & composition tests on the water.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Much depends on the location of the source and how it is treated before it gets to you. Ours is local water that comes from a number of springs, it is quite potable although it is hard. Occasionally it gets over-chlorinated if they are unsure as to its purity in the summer when some of the springs start to run low. We have a decalcifier as do many of the village households and then pass it through a three-stage filter system which removes any unpleasant taste.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

My water in Aguilas, Murcia is perfectly drinkable with the calcium level being lower than where we lived in the UK, hence less furring of the kettle but still some. Frankly big bottles of water are so cheap, about 70cents for 5 litres, that if you found you didn't like the taste your purse would never notice the additional expense of buying some.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

We have a borehole. We have our water tested annually.... it's perfectly drinkable, no nasties natural spring water.

We did not drink it until it was tested


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

We live in the Mazarron area and I'll swig back some tap water to take my medication, but otherwise we have a filter for the kitchen tap mainly due to the extremely high calcium content in the water. I use that for cooking and especially water for our dogs as I don't want them having something with so much calcium in it. Drinking on its own, I prefer bottled water.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

plumeriachick said:


> We live in the Mazarron area and I'll swig back some tap water to take my medication, but otherwise we have a filter for the kitchen tap mainly due to the extremely high calcium content in the water. I use that for cooking and especially water for our dogs as I don't want them having something with so much calcium in it. Drinking on its own, I prefer bottled water.


Here, most people have water softeners with or without a filter to improve the taste.


----------



## plumeriachick (Mar 10, 2015)

I bow to your always superior knowledge


----------

